

For non-startups, things just take time - adamhowell
http://cameronmoll.tumblr.com/post/3031376012/for-non-startups-things-just-take-time

======
nhangen
The hardest part for me is not getting everything done ASAP. I'm an impatient
entrepreneur, and I'm not sure recovery is an option.

Quality takes even more time, which is why many people don't want to make the
necessary sacrifice.

